# Drill press reincarnation



## Tmate (Dec 11, 2022)

Don't junk your old worn out drill press. There are still lots of uses for the old parts.

1. Old Delta DP-220 drill press

2. Delta tables & Walker Turner bases used for mounting mag drills

3. Delta table, Craftsman base, & 9" Troyke rotary table used as welding positioner

4, Walker Turner & Delta bases used for grinder stands


----------

